#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Fuels and Lubricants Handbook: Technology, Properties, Performance, and Testing

## nmontoya

Hi my friends, can someone share Fuels and Lubricants Handbook: Technology, Properties, Performance, and Testing (Astm Manual Ser :Confused: ies, Mnl 37).


Thanks in advanceSee More: Fuels and Lubricants Handbook: Technology, Properties, Performance, and Testing

----------


## aseptman

yes I to need. Thanks in advance

----------


## npsrinivasarao

it is a valuable book. Pls share anybody has it. Thks in advance.

----------


## tipcop

here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Tipcop, Thanks for the share.

----------


## superandy

thanks!!!

----------


## jbalagee

> here:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear tipcop,
could you please upload in 4shared.com
thanks and regards

----------


## ashfak59200

> here:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



i can't but express my gratitude to u. just a few days ago my supervisor was asking me to help him finding this book. may Allah bless u like this. will you mind if i share it in 4shared.com by the original file name?

----------


## netoferraz

New link please?

----------


## tipcop

New link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## xaloc

Thanks for share it

----------


## masboy

A valuable publication no doubt, thank you very much indeed.

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

See More: Fuels and Lubricants Handbook: Technology, Properties, Performance, and Testing

----------


## nguyenle

Dear friends,

I am looking for this book. Please upload it again. It would be highly appreciated if it can be uploaded into mediafire.com.

Thank you

----------

